# How much wood should I use in my Masterbuilt gravity?



## MooseSpectacles (Dec 23, 2021)

Couldn't find a definitive answer regarding wood amount to use. Some say the meat stops absorbing flavor after the first hour or two and some use wood all throughout the cook, so I'm not sure what to do. Am I better off using 1-5 palm sized chunks in the beginning of the smoke (depending on cook time) and using charcoal the rest of the cook, even for long cooks?


----------



## negolien (Dec 23, 2021)

I guess it would be dependent on your funding, laziness level really. I tend to layer in the hopper and use chunks. I just layer the hopper so i don't have to worry about if I want to smoke or not. Now granted there's a cost top that even though it's not a big one. probably effects temp variations also a bit.


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Dec 23, 2021)

negolien said:


> I guess it would be dependent on your funding, laziness level really. I tend to layer in the hopper and use chunks. I just layer the hopper so i don't have to worry about if I want to smoke or not. Now granted there's a cost top that even though it's not a big one. probably effects temp variations also a bit.


How much wood would you say you use per layer? That's what I've been doing with cheap walmart bags of wood chunks (Western), but I'm thinking of trying out fruitawood, and definitely have to be more stingy with those since they're more expensive.


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2021)

MooseSpectacles said:


> Some say the meat stops absorbing flavor after the first hour or two and some use wood all throughout the cook, so I'm not sure what to do.


The smoke ring will stop developing at around 140, but the meat will keep on absorbing smoke until it is inedible. That said, you won't ruin a butt or brisket by smoking during the whole cook.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 23, 2021)

I put a 3” x 3” chunk of wood for every 8” layer of charcoal briquettes


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 24, 2021)

I also add a chunk with every 5-6 " of charcoal.
That's a quesstimate... not measured. 
Then sometimes add some chips to a clean ash pan for additional smoke. It really depends on each person's preference.  Experiment with adding more or less to find the profile that you're looking for.


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Dec 24, 2021)

912smoker said:


> I also add a chunk with every 5-6 " of charcoal.
> That's a quesstimate... not measured.
> Then sometimes add some chips to a clean ash pan for additional smoke. It really depends on each person's preference.  Experiment with adding more or less to find the profile that you're looking for.


What size chunks, if you don't mind me asking? And do you keep adding chunks for the whole cook?


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 24, 2021)

I did chunks layered like the manual states when I first started using it.  I saw on here that some folks ran with a split vertically in the hopper, so that you are always running smoke.  I tried the split method and found I get a much better flavor and smoke ring, and haven't gone back to chunks.

My main criticism of the layered chunk method is that you will have some times when you're "between chunks", and then you're not rolling smoke.  If that happens later in a smoke, no biggie - but if it happens early in the cook you might not be rolling smoke at the most critical time.  

With the split method you will have some "wasted" smoke that is rolling long after the your meat has stopped absorbing flavor, but I don't mind that too much.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 24, 2021)

I've started a fire using briquettes or Char Logs, then load up the hopper with mesquite splits. No charcoal after initial fire starting


----------



## JeffShoaf (Dec 24, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> I've started a fire using briquettes or Char Logs, then load up the hopper with mesquite splits. No charcoal after initial fire starting


How does fuel consumption compare between this and all charcoal? Do the splits last as long as charcoal?

I don't have an MB but have an insulated gravity feed on order. I realize the insulated gf should be more efficient than the MB but would think the relative burn rates would be similar.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 24, 2021)

Your cooker and type of fire are the determining factors for the size of wood chunks to use.  Just because they sell 4" X 4" chunks, does not mean they are good for every cooker.  For instance, a big pit can burn 10" long mini logs with no problem. A vertical smoker like a Big Green Egg or a Weber Smokey Mountain might  like smaller chunks, like 1" X 2".  A charcoal basket in a kettle might burn 1" splits best.  

A good tip is to break down the 4" X 4" chunks, then mix some flavor pellets into the charcoal in layers. This combination gives gentle smoke for most of the cook.  Experiment and find out what combination works for you.  Also, put some of your flavor wood deep in the charcoal basket.






The best tools for the job are a hammer and wedge. Quality hardwood chunks will split down easily.  A hatchet might seem practical, but they can be very dangerous unless you are tapping them with a hammer.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 24, 2021)

All good suggestions. I agree the layer method means there are lapses in smoke but I always get the smoke flavor I like. If I were to want constant smoke I would keep chunks smouldering in the ash bin. This is easy to do and I have done it.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Dec 27, 2021)

What I found with the vertical split in the hopper, is the fire will travel up the split faster than it travels up the charcoal.   The split will be completely consumed but the charcoal around it has yet to ignite.   I've gone back to layering chunks and putting a couple chunks in the ash pan on a grate.   And i add wood to the ash pan during the cook.

As for sourcing wood,  the best wood is from a local wood lot, if you have one.  Find out where the stick burner people are buying wood and see if you can buy in small quantities.   Then cut your own chunks.   Here in OKC, we have a wood lot that sells small splits ,  maybe 4 X 4 stacks of roughly 12" long splits, for $50.    I run a stick burner and that will last me a long time in the offset.

Or just keep an eye out for anyone cutting or trimming hardwood trees.   All it takes is one pecan limb and ya got enough chunks for a lot of cooks.   The best thing about that , is you know exactly when it was cut and how long its been seasoned.


----------



## H. E. Pennpacker (Dec 27, 2021)

For me and what I have found fits my flavors that I prefer most is to put wood chunks into the ash pan every so often (maybe hourly or a little longer).  I tried the wood chunks layered in and found it to be lacking in smoke flavor. I will also note that I have made an L-shaped shelf out of expanded metal that I place in my ash pan so that the chunks of coals that fall down sit on the metal shelf while ashes fall through to the bottom of the ash pan. This keeps the ashes from snuffing out my coals and wood chunks get fresh hot coals landing on them to ignite them.


----------

